# Dwf Watch Movement ?



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

i just picked this 9ct gold watch up which should clean up quite nice

the engraving on the back gives the date away to 1955 ,it has a handley case with european gold marks

movement is swiss 5 jewels and is stamped dwf has anyone got any clue to the make please ?

excuse the quick rubbish pics


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Handley cases are very common in Australia, and were a specialist case maker Not sure about the european hallmarks - as I had thought Handley was an Aussie company - I am quite likely wrong of course, being neither an Aussie or European.

The movement is a generic 15 jewel AS movement, something like a Cal 1158, 1187, 1190, 1213 or similar.

I can find no reference to this DWF logo in mikrolisk, and that lists thousands of watch related trademarks.


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

could be aussie mate ,as it just has a 9ct inside an oval ,the handley emblem is a shape of a hand...which is handy.

yes strange i couldn't find any reference to dwf

thanks for the info


----------

